# Vented shrink wrap



## Dan (Dec 8, 2014)

Has anyone tried something like this. It looks like basic pallet wrap, except there are large holes throughout. It looks like it might work, though the holes may possibly be too big.

http://www.shrinkfilmwholesale.com/Vented-Pallet-Wrap-Prodview.html

 There must be something similar with smaller holes, though this is the only type I've found.

 It would be nice to be able to wrap it tightly, but still have ventilation.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 8, 2014)

That looks like it would be very unattractive wrapping for soap.   There is perforated PVC shrinkwrap that you can get from National Shrinkwrap. It allows your soap to breath.

http://www.nationalshrinkwrap.com/order-shrink-film.html


----------



## Dan (Dec 8, 2014)

*Perforated wrap*

Is the micro-perforated wrap commonly used? Does it get the job done in terms of ventilating? I can't find any pictures of soap wrapped this way.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 8, 2014)

I've heard of many using it and raving about it.  I happen to use shrink bands that leave the ends open.  I've not used a shrink wrap system though It's on my list of things to buy for my business next year.


----------



## TVivian (Dec 8, 2014)

Has anyone had issues with plain shrink wrap bags? Not perforated or vented. I just started using them, but I wonder about long term storage. Ive just cut a little area off the top of each bag which allows the fancy tops to peek through and for the soaps to be sniffed.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 8, 2014)

I do pretty much what you do, Vivian. Works fine! I've had some soaps in their shrink wrap coverings for 6-10 months and no problems. I'm not seeing any unexpected DOS or anything else unusual. I also like how the fragrance remains a little stronger when the soap is shrink wrapped -- and the bars stay clean and tidy.


----------



## ronrho56 (Dec 8, 2014)

I also use the shrink wrap bags, and use a hole punch to put several holes in the bag before wrapping the soap. This seems to be working fine for me in that I have some soaps that are 8+ months old and have not developed any problems.


----------



## TVivian (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks! Very good to know they do well. ... Yes I like the way it keeps the soaps visible but protected. After many wrapping trials, this seems to be the winner


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 12, 2014)

I did a tutorial on how I use these shrink wrap bags. It might answer some questions that came up in this thread. See: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=50767


----------



## Lindy (Dec 15, 2014)

I use the perforated polyolefin shrink wrap from National Shrinkwrap and love it.


----------



## gsc (Jan 23, 2016)

Here is a link to other bags that have vent holes.  I have never used any bags yet - I'm still trying to perfect my basic bars.  

http://www.uspackagingandwrapping.c...rap-Bags/Shrink-Wrap-Bags-With-Vent-Hole.html


----------

